# DoorDash large order request by vendors



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Last few weeks I’ve had 3 large order all requested by vendor. All over $200 and zero in app tip. Todays was Tijuana flats and it said restaurants name and then LOF. Don’t know what that means. 

last week both were from PDQ so I figured I’d accept todays from another restaurant to see if it was PDQ. But no tip again. Mind you I’ve had other large order paying $10 plus $2 and $3 for set up plus tip.

but these $8 large orders are different and after 3 I won’t accept anymore


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Tip doesn’t matter. If the total amount in the offer screen makes sense and is worth it, accept. If not, reject it. Simple as that.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Tips always matter.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> Tips always matter.


Tips are nice but Dash you know the lowest amount you will make, so when you accept it you are doing so knowing that is your lowest amount and if a tip is added during delivery well great but if not then you knew that was the lowest amount…


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

If I get a $10 request for a 2 mile trip I take it. That’s $5 per mile. I don’t really care if the customer tips or not.

Delivery driving is different than being a waiter or waitress. They spend 45 min to an hour or more going back and forth to the table. I can understand why they get really mad If they don’t get a tip on a $200 meal.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> If I get a $10 request for a 2 mile trip I take it. That’s $5 per mile. I don’t really care if the customer tips or not.
> 
> Delivery driving is different than being a waiter or waitress. They spend 45 min to an hour or more going back and forth to the table. I can understand why they get really mad If they don’t get a tip on a $200 meal.


Last night I got a double Chipotle, which BTW has greatly improved their prep time. Almost always on time.
The total was $10. 3 miles total including 1 mile to the store.
$4.50 & $5,50 as it turned out. Of course I took it. I would have been a knucklehead not to.
Lose $3/mile just to spite the non & low tippers? Ain't gonna happen.

Plus, theoretically, it could have been one tipless, and one with a hidden tip, which would appear at the end.
The base in my area is $2.75.
Hidden tips start at $6.75


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeah I know $8 for 3 or 4 miles. But still on a large order you’re more likely to wait 15 to 20 minutes just because it’s large ie $200 or so and it simply takes longer. I was hoping for that home run tip $20 $30 just DoorDash hides. I’ve several this week $12 and it pays $40 in final. That’s DoorDash


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> Last night I got a double Chipotle, which BTW has greatly improved their prep time. Almost always on time.
> The total was $10. 3 miles total including 1 mile to the store.
> $4.50 & $5,50 as it turned out. Of course I took it. I would have been a knucklehead not to.
> Lose $3/mile just to spite the non & low tippers? Ain't gonna happen.
> ...


I had one like that last week but as soon as I saw the $2.75 I canceled it and just delivered the 6.75 which would up paying $9. Lol


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Last night I got a double Chipotle, which BTW has greatly improved their prep time. Almost always on time.
> The total was $10. 3 miles total including 1 mile to the store.
> $4.50 & $5,50 as it turned out. Of course I took it. I would have been a knucklehead not to.
> Lose $3/mile just to spite the non & low tippers? Ain't gonna happen.
> ...


Are Chipotle pax more likely to tip than the Taco Bell customers?

I thought Chipotle is also fast food?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You wont see 20-30 items at chipotle with little or no tip like you do taco bell. You also won't see most of the orders going to shady apartment complexes.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You wont see 20-30 items at chipotle with little or no tip like you do taco bell. You also won't see most of the orders going to shady apartment complexes.


When I get a 20-30 item order from Taco Bell probably 2/3 are packets of hot sauce


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I guess that justifies the low tips. Good orders are often just 1-2 items if they're not made like the food in a middle school cafeteria


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

That’s an insult to cafeteria food


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I find mexican places and noodle shops customers (no matter how expensive and pretentious) tend to tip low.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Really? Fast food usually tips low...

I consider the fast casual places to be at least decent (not meaning the food), and while I dont care for it the orders are sometimes even ready with good tips.

Last 3 times I was at taco bell getting nacho fries for myself, took orders I had to cancel because they were never finished and of course it's the worst mexican place for tips.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Are Chipotle pax more likely to tip than the Taco Bell customers?
> 
> I thought Chipotle is also fast food?


It mostly doesn't matter which restaurant you are picking up from. What matters is where you are delivering.
If you are going to single home areas, you will get a tip that is decent.
Of course, delivering Sushi will get you the big tips.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

This just happened tonight. Received a $12 UE order for a 4 mile trip. After dropping off I immediately received the full $12. The customer didn’t tip. Uber pays more money if the order sits there for 45 min without a driver accepting. I can tell because the order details says the order was requested at 6:15 But I didn’t get the request till 7. The Uber base pay was $3. And there was a $9 trip supplement added on. 
I believe there are some customers who don’t mind waiting longer to get their food if they don’t have to tip.
Oh well, I made $12 for driving 4 miles.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I actually like that. The food is "ready", the company took a beating on subsidizing the order so you were paid fairly, the customer gets cold food as expected and you were paid accordingly.

Bravo, Well done.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Last night I got a double Chipotle, which BTW has greatly improved their prep time. Almost always on time.


Same in my area. The online orders are sitting on a shelf. I walk in, find the order and leave. No need to talk to anyone or wait in line.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Same in my area. The online orders are sitting on a shelf. I walk in, find the order and leave. No need to talk to anyone or wait in line.


Here, it used to be as you say. Now, they have moved the shelf behind the counter and you have to ask for your order.
Too many five finger discounts.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I wanna comment about tipping. I am a regular guy. I tip all. Coffee shop. Everyone. If you cannot stay home...


----------

